# The Harvest: What have you sown? (Unorthodox's 2010 yard, and now 2011 as well)



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

So glad to hear (and see!) that you're looking ahead to a stellar Halloween season. Your haunt looks awesome and can't wait to see the finished product. Happy haunting!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Ooooh, this is gonna be great! I love the theme name. Cornstalks, creepy pumpkins, scarecrows--what's not to love!


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

looks really awesome so far! Can't wait to see pics of the finished product !! 

OH, and thanks for posting that 'inspiration' pic...I think I'm going to have to use that as my laptop background. Love it!


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

It is going to be fantastic, your theme and execution are coming along splendidly.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I LOVE IT!! Can't wait to see what you come up with. Love the name too. It's always difficult when life get's in the way of Halloween. =)


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

From the look of the sheaves in the pic they look more like corn stalks than wheat anyway. I love this idea, fairly simple, very spooky and traditional looking. Throw some straw out among the sheaves and you can hide behind different sheaves so it's never the same scare twice. Love the pumpkin!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Now this is a look that I can really get into, simple and hauntingly eerie. Looking forward to seeing it come together!


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice. My theme is right in line with yours.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I love the look and the idea. To me, the outdoors are FAR creepier than being inside. The haunted houses/tours that always give me the biggest scare are the corn mazes and the outside trails. 

I can't wait to see how you progress with this and the inspiration picture is perfect!!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I love the pumpkins on the stakes. The dripping "guts" are wonderful.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Lovely theme. It's going to be just awesome!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I love it! When it comes to Halloween themes, this one is as pure as it gets!
Way to go for showing everybody how to do an awesome display without buying a bunch of $200 props!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

"The Harvest" - "What have you sown?" 
Wow, love that theme title. Now that's Halloween in my book! It's got all kinds of potential....simply love it!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

this looks great Unortho! I can't wait to see your finished haunt, it will be awesome!!!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about on the drains on your time and wallet this last year. 

But you would never know it just by looking at your display.

You are so talented that you "last minute" haunt is better than something I could create by working on it all year. 

Great job and good luck on your remaining tasks.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm excited too. A fantastic theme UnOrthodOx! Be watching for updates like a hawk.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Lookin good! It should be a great Harvest!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Yeah! what they all said! Really great concept! Will be watching.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool pics and a grerat theme!
I hope you can see it come to fruition exacly like you want it to.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for teaching me that lame co-workers can be good for something.  

Hope you have a fantastic Halloween, man. Please sign the enclosed contract stating that we will see all the pictures!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Very cool, how are you lighting them?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

UnOrthOdox,

Did you create that first pic you posted?? I'd love to get a print of that made for hanging on our wall.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Tumblindice said:


> Very cool, how are you lighting them?


The pumpkins? The ones in the pic are using a C4 bulb. Once I get the numbers, though, I'll be lighting them with those LED lights everyone was buying up earlier in the year just to save myself a wiring nightmare.

The rest is going to have a flood or two from the roof of the house and my torches. I'm toying with the adding in the MOST complete portion of my intended changeover: a blacklight area to the back yard. But, funds for enough of the bulbs may not manifest in time.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The Crow 1994 said:


> UnOrthOdox,
> 
> Did you create that first pic you posted?? I'd love to get a print of that made for hanging on our wall.


No, it's a wallpaper I found out and about somewhere, but I've lost the link...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that look FAB!!! I am doing pumpkin theme but it never occurs to me to use scarycrow......


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> The pumpkins? The ones in the pic are using a C4 bulb. Once I get the numbers, though, I'll be lighting them with those LED lights everyone was buying up earlier in the year just to save myself a wiring nightmare.
> 
> The rest is going to have a flood or two from the roof of the house and my torches. I'm toying with the adding in the MOST complete portion of my intended changeover: a blacklight area to the back yard. But, funds for enough of the bulbs may not manifest in time.


Thanks, I bought about 50 of those leds.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I took the first pic. I am using it on my computer as a background.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, after a week long business trip to the middle of nowhere, we returned Friday and have been working with a new vigor. I deemed the corn insufficient in quantity to my needs and headed out reaping. 

Yes reaping. With a real scythe and all. Plan B...which may be better than the corn after all. Reed grass, which grows along many ditches out in farm country, and the farmers are more than happy to let you clear it for them. 










I had intended to keep this stuff all to the flower beds till the last week of Octover, but a couple truckloads later and that proved to be inadequate. It's starting to spill into the yard, so I may as well begin to put it to use. 

We'll likely spread these around quite a bit more, less grass can easily be made to look this big, but I didn't want to go setting it all up already. 



















The sheaves are well on the way. Time to start stuffin' the scarecrows...

(current cost of The Harvest: $0, unless you want to start counting zip ties)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It is going to look so good!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Unorthodox, one suggestion (although you may have thought of it already) use a thicker hemp rope, dyed a dark brown (or spray painted) to cinch the sheaves and hide the zip ties (the darker color will give contrast to the sheaves in the day/dusk). Otherwise I love the idea of the reeds! Looks good so far.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah...I had some greenish hemp, but it was ancient and kept breaking, so we went to the zip ties for now. This is just all to hold it together till I start the 'real' setup beginning 10/22. Debating abandoning the corn all together for more reeds, or to mix the two around.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Kyle's mask. Not sure whether to have him wear an 'invisible' mask underneath or just face paint. 

Got a little sidetracked as a co-worker bought a hellboy costume, and it royally sucks, so I've taken pity on him, made a glove, and have sculpted a couple horns. Gotta mold and cast them now.


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome stuff, including the first picture. I'm doing a very similar theme this year. I have two scarecrows, crows and lots corn stalks and burlap to work with.

I read something about being excited again, and, frankly, I have been having trouble sleeping at night recently... I'm not going to start setting up any of my stuff until a week before Halloween so I still need to experience catharsis.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh--I love it so much!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ANOTHER load of the reed grass in today. Won't be able to get pics till Monday, however. 

Also picked up a ton of 'ugly branches' from the neighbor across the street he was trimming. This is notable as they have historically been against my decorating at all. (long time members here may remember)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> ANOTHER load of the reed grass in today. Won't be able to get pics till Monday, however.
> 
> Also picked up a ton of 'ugly branches' from the neighbor across the street he was trimming. This is notable as they have historically been against my decorating at all. (long time members here may remember)


 
Oooh...a ray of hope for the neighbor 

Looking so cool with the reed grass.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

this is all looking wonderful even though you are not fully done.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Been a rough weekend. 

More issues with my brother Saturday night, and then some obligations out of town this afternoon. 

I come home to find some mysterious benefactor had left us a little donation to the cause. 










We started tearing apart everything and rebuilding for the final display. (That was all just temporary storage!)




























(Yes, I need to hide the zip ties still, but we got a storm bearing down the next couple days, so goal was primarily to secure everything first.)

First lighting test isn't working out, gonna have to break out the big guns. But I don't want them out in the rain. 

Just for reference, I have twice that much corn and at least that much grass left to distribute. (the back yard is left, however). 

Current cost of The Harvest: $0

~30% completed.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

UnOrthodOx, did you stake the center with a long bamboo stalk to give you a little extra support in case of bad weather or are they all free standing? Looking good man!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, one thing years of making skulls on bamboo stakes has left me with is a surplus of Bamboo. 

The Reed grass is staked with 8' bamboo driven a foot deep, the corn is staked with 6' bamboo similarly driven. 

The one concern this combo would leave me is if it first gets real wet, and then blows, it could topple the bamboo as the end in the ground can get soggy and weak. 

I *WISH* I had enough raven grass (you can see some in the very back corner of the yard in the middle pic) to make the grass bundles, as it is sturdy enough to drive into the ground itself. But, it's going to be several years before my crop of that is useful. I split the established sections this year, so probably 2 years. That will give me a dozen clusters of the stuff around the yard to harvest from, with the go ahead from my wife to split more off as needed.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I can not wait to see how this plays out, I love the idea, and have been looking for something different for my campground haunts, ,love the beginning picture!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, quick question:

Scarecrows, "Cross" shaped or "X" shaped?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> So, quick question:
> 
> Scarecrows, "Cross" shaped or "X" shaped?


Mine are crosses. I like the "X" idea and if time allows, I was going to put a couple bluckies on "X" frames, but not necessarily as scarecrows.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Lookin' Good, Ox. Scarecrows are always good and there's something incredibly sinister about real Pumpkins used as masks.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hooo boy....












And with that, the cost of the Harvest jumped to $50....


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW!! I'm really loving this. The harvest look has always been a favorite of mine. Organic and scary at the same time. Great job so far. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Working into the night, I lit a couple torches just to see what I was doing, and you'ld think I switched on an open sign. I think all the kids in the neighborhood were over. 

It's looking GOOD by firelight. 

Transforming the back yard into "the orchard" to fit the theme is going well so far. Hope I have enough "trees" to finish it up. Will get pics tomorrow, it got too dark, I have no lighting ready in the back, and flash wouldn't do it justice.

Going to medicate now. The tendonitis in my thumb is flaring up after driving so much rebar today. (thank GOD I'm not doing the 150 bamboo poles this year...)


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Working into the night, I lit a couple torches just to see what I was doing, and you'ld think I switched on an open sign. I think all the kids in the neighborhood were over.
> 
> It's looking GOOD by firelight.
> 
> ...


Fire always improves a haunt....unless the haunt is on fire, that is. 

You should've waited for the rain to loosen things up before driving rebar


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> So, quick question:
> 
> Scarecrows, "Cross" shaped or "X" shaped?


"X" shaped. I have done cross shaped with corn stalks for the past 2 years and I'm going to X shaped this year because it'll be more stable and look beter. here's my 2009 scarecrow









I really like the "collar" of cornstalks behind his head. I wish i could find grass like yours around here someplace.It looks really good.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> Fire always improves a haunt....unless the haunt is on fire, that is.
> 
> You should've waited for the rain to loosen things up before driving rebar


Most of it wasn't even for my house. The father is out of town for a graveyard a couple doors down. The wife tried, and couldn't get the stakes into the ground, and the tombstones were all falling over. With the wind expected this weekend, I went over and got everything taken care of over there. Short stakes too small for my post driver, have to use a hammer. Hammers are the worst for my tendonitis...No good deed goes unpunished.

I've got lots left to drive after some rain, still.


----------



## Deathtemple (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

This is my son's area. By no means are the 'crows anywhere near done, just needed the posts UP so we can work on them. (they sit outside with all the current clothing anyway) 

Don't know why he insisted on so many zip ties....

The cross straight ahead is where he'll be 'hanging'. 










His area needs a lot of work still. Got plenty of corn and grass left to mix in there. 

So, some stock 'before' pics of the back yard from ... last year I think. 



















After picking up the limbs from my neighbor, intending to use the majority for pumpkin stalker creations, and seeing how BIG they were, and having no real plan for the back yard, we decided to plant 'the orchard'. 










I'm hoping all the leaves drop before Halloween, but you can't have everything.










Just how I'm going to fully utilize all these 'trees' I'm not entirely sure just yet. I have a couple webbers if nothing else. Got lanterns I can hand in there, we'll have to play with ideas. 

I might change out this one. Just not enough character.










Hope to find a few more to finish off the rest of the space. 










Trying to 'creep up' a couple trees that were too straight, by binding the branches for a few days, to put some bends in the branches.


----------



## Lady Claire (Nov 1, 2009)

I can't believe how amazing this is looking, just from using natural materials. Then again, I always thought corn mazes and such were super creepy, so it makes sense...

I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I saw a truckload of pumpkins heading north today....were they yours?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Nah, mine are coming from North of me.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Gotta love weather. 










Bamboo proves ineffective to 50 mph winds.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

OH NO!! I'm amazed the bamboo split like that. I'm so sorry the weather got you like that. Chin up!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

The winds got me also, took out two tombstones, really messed up my cornstalk fences and the fresh layer of snow probably won't help either. Oh well, that is October in Utah--very unpredictable. Can't wait to get off work to start rebuilding. As Giles said "Chin up" and back to work. Good luck UnOrThOdOx!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Glass 'eye' said:


> The winds got me also, took out two tombstones, really messed up my cornstalk fences and the fresh layer of snow probably won't help either. Oh well, that is October in Utah--very unpredictable. Can't wait to get off work to start rebuilding. As Giles said "Chin up" and back to work. Good luck UnOrThOdOx!


I think this storm got a lot of us. But, actually, the Utah weather is predicatable....we get this storm every year before Halloween. I think the wind was worse than usual, but the rain and snow are predictable and should be planned for.


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

That sucks! It just rained here after I put up a cover over my whole front yard. The cover wasn't water proof.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Giles said:


> OH NO!! I'm amazed the bamboo split like that. I'm so sorry the weather got you like that. Chin up!


It's the rain/wind combo. A good 20 hours of solid rain made all the bamboo soft, followed by wind, and there ya go. We live right near the mouth of a canyon, so winds are usually worse than other areas. 

Actually, It's not quite as bad as it looks. All the corn and grass is intact and didn't get broken. Just the bamboo. What broke is only about 5% of my bamboo pole stockpile. 

Estimate 2 hours to put it all back up in the front yard. The back yard is a total loss, and will be another 3 hours to fix. I'm going to wait out the Monday and Teusday storms before doing either, however.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Soooo....

Onward and upward. 

Neighbor lost a fence to the storm, had it dismantled and setting on the curb.  

"Can I have that?" 

My wife was upset I wasn't planning on using the two icons of the yard. The skulls and Fred. So, we've put that fence to a new purpose. 

It just wouldn't be Halloween without Fred. 

Yes, this is an awful BIG spit. But, hopefully it'll fit over the real fire and be high enough to not burn. 










And, a more err....rustic....interpretation on the tzompantli. 










These will both be at the candy drop.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Great uses of a broken fence! Glad to see the damage didn't get you down and glad it wasn't as bad as it looks. way to go!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

First light this morning. 










As you can tell I had already been at it for some time...

A pumpkin creeper body, waiting for a head. 



















Couple more hanging off the fence. 



















I was hoping to have them carved, wired, and lit tonight, but time got away from me today. 

So, day's end. 

Front back together, and torches posted. 










I got this panicked moment when I realized that, with the gazebo broken this year, I had no way to get the chords across the path. Raven grass is my answer. I planted this stuff specifically for use on Halloweens, but hadn't planed on using it this year. I'll tie the tops of it I have posted to either side of the fence there to make an arch, and presto, chord up and over. (In about 2-3 years, I'll have LOTS of this grass)










I'm not a HUGE fan of the scarecrows, but it's the clothes I could find in short order. (mostly cast aways from my son) 



















'The orchard' area. I've decided we'll hang some lanterns and spray some webs in these trees.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Fred on his spit. 










Fred seems to get better with age...(now 3 years old)


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like you got things back together


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Working into the night...

Had my torches up to see what I was doing, a car was stopped looking it over, and I'm out with a flashlight wiring these, plug it in, and hear "holy crap, that's cool!" 



















Need some better lighting on these...hmm, another torch right next to em I guess.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I did a driveby tonight...I was hoping you would've had it lit up, but it still looked good in the dark


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, we were out last night. 

We light it tonight and tomorrow. Well, if it's not so wet that the torches won't light tomorrow, that is.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The haunt is looking good and scary! The pumpkin heads creep me out. Awesome


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

I love the effect you are working towards, it is going to be very scary. I hope the weather cooperates for you and can't wait to see some final pictures with the carved pumpkins in place. 

There's a little farm near us that grows corn, Next year I'm going to find out who owns that piece of property and get permission to harvest the leftovers. We have some reed grass in our neighborhood drainage system too that I can get. Spring, TX (North Houston) is funny, there are still little pockets of land that folks farm stuck in between all the subdivions.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Photos from the preview party: 

We had the entire neighborhood over tonight for a lesson in randomness. All the kids carved a pumpkin (or 2, or 5) however they wanted, and went and set them up wherever they wanted. I left them as is, let the kids light them with whichever option we had. 



















Sorry, my camera apparently dislikes red lights, I wasn't previewing as I went, so didn't adjust the white balance to compensate. Will get better pics of these later...



















My 8 year old's idea of decorating. 










Through the orchard.



















More creepers in the orchard.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My favorite of the creepers. 










My 8 year old seems to like very e v e n l y s p a c e d s k u l l s


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> My 8 year old seems to like very e v e n l y s p a c e d s k u l l s


LOL a Halloween version of having his ducks in a row. Besides, an organized tzompantli is a happy tzompantli

Everything looks really sharp--nobody would ever know the wind blew everything down earlier this week if you hadn't told us.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Kid's got skilz


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Once again, the video camera hates my lighting, so it's dark and grainy...I need a better camera...


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

This is really impressive! Very creepy atmosphere. I really like the shelves of skulls and the creepers turned out great. Very unique display that the TOT's will love!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Looking great and with a wandering scarecrow or two........catch the ToTs unaware! Way to battle back from the weather!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG! 

I am TOTALLY loving the look you have ended up with. Amazingly creepy. That is exactly the kid of thing I would love to do. It it creepy to the max and I'm sure the kids are going to all LOVE it! So many areas that could have something jump out and scare someone. I would be on my toes the whole time I was walking through it.

JOB WELL DONE!!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I am just in awe! It all looks so incredibly dark and creepy! I love all the Jacks and the creepers, the lighting is perfect with the fog, and Fred looks nice and toasty. Congrats on coming up with such a simplistic yet highly effective haunt! I'm so glad you were able to make it back after the storm.


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks awesome...


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow! This is just so creepy. Candy or not, I don't know if I would want to walk through that yard without my mommy! All the pumpkins and creepers are just fantastic. Its great that you had the kids carving all of the pumpkins.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

One very special thank you needs to go out to our own Frankie's Girl. 

Without her most wonderful gift:










THIS wouldn't have been possible. 










We had about 70 people over last night, and actually ran out of pumpkins towards the end. A couple folks even brought pumpkins to LEAVE here.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

That look's great.


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Love it!

Absolutely fantastic work, wish I could see it in person.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Aw, shucks. 

I'm so glad the pumpkin carving went well - I could use a few of those helpers to carve ours! We're so behind! 

Your haunt looks WONDERFUL!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Some pics from my wife's camera (who may or may not sign up and post later) last night (ToT here)

After a pouring rain to start, shorting all my fog machine timers, and my back yard turned into a giant mud hole from the ~400 kids we got (and however many parents).


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

hmmm....my picture host is having issues at the moment, I'll have to get the rest up later.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My costume.




























Kyle on the candy bowl.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

We drove by again today and really loved those pumpkin creatures..


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry, I've been mostly away for a while. 

Finally got around to getting the pics off my Camera from Halloween night. We didn't do the full on haunt, and instead removed some of the corn and grass and re-arranged the creepers to the front to make more of a display than a walkthrough. Also put on Hallowindow for good measure. 










We had all of 5 TOT's on actual Halloween. 

Couple closeups of the creepers now knowing the camera's limitations with the red lights, and going full manual mode to compensate. 



















Unfortunately, it started raining and I didn't get too many shots in.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Love it UnOrthoDox, looks great wish I could have seen it in person!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Totally kicks butt! The look of the pumpkins surrounding the corn stalks is what really cool. So Halloween yet so creepy. Your costume looked great with it all and I cannot believe kids were brave enough to walk up to Kyle to get their candy.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it!!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, after giving it some thought, we've settled in on re-doing this theme in 2011. 










Planning the preview/unveiling/carving party for October 29 (not too early to start planning the party is it?) 

Funny thing is someone took our open house Halloween party idea and attempted a Christmas version for the neighborhood "in the tradition of that crazy Halloween guy". Never did hear how it turned out, we had family obligations...

And, that brings us to our list of improvements needed for 2011. 


Fix/buy new fog machines
I THINK it's just the timers on our foggers that got fried in the rain. Need to order a replacement and find out. Could use a 4th machine as well. 
Improved lighting:
Whilst mostly happy with it, we were limited by location and dispersement of the lighting, as it was all attached to the roof, thus had to be at the house, shining outward. I want it outward shining in. Lacking trees, we're actually buying some professional lighting stands to allow us to put it where and how we want. 
Do SOMETHING about the scarecrows. 
I don't like em. Too ordinary. 
"The Orchard" needs a re-think. 
I didn't really like it then, still don't. Last minute filler material. The only good part was Fred on the spit, Kyle, and the skull racks. 
The pumpkin creatures could be made more menacing...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Must have somehow missed this thread... Awesome setup, UnOrthodOx


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Awesome set up! Yours and Kyle's costume are very very creepy. It's never to early to start planning...........funny how you can take an innocent little JOL and make it a scary, creepy thing...... also, Rupertooo makes an incredibly scary scarecrow from branches, it's one of the best props I've ever seen. As always keep us posted on all your progress!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorth, fantastic. i loved it. really different from the past. i bet it was so fallish, that even the neighbor had no qualms this year. a lot of work, but a nice pay off


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hard to judge that neighbor's reaction. 

They did not come to the party, and they still skipped town during Trick or Treat hours, but they didn't come over to complain or call any kind of authorities for the first time this year. Hard to say whether it was due to the change, or due to their giving up. 

Overall, getting the neighborhood involved made it a special event, though. So, I look forward to continuing in that regard.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

UnOrthodOx, I just read this Thread and I must say you did an impressive job! 

I have been going back and forth thinking of what to do for 2011, one of those ideas being a Corn Witch Theme and using Scarecorws. After reading this thread, you have certainly inspired me!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Aye, I've been staring at the Pumpkinrot corn witch and debating making Kyle a similar costume...If I get it done, there will be tutorials...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

First build finally started. Replacements for the scarecrows. Doesn't look like much yet, just the frame. Currently debating between monster mud and paper mache. Both have strengths and weaknesses. Probably get REALLY going this coming weekend. Also debating a twin, or differing design all together for the next build.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

With my continuing delays due to the kid's school projects, I guess I shouldn't be surprised, but we got into the shed this weekend to find that a cat had gotten itself locked in. It's attempts to escape ruined major portions of Charr.










As well as Bob (my paper mache skeleton), for the lab. 

I've gotta get back in there and further assess things, since the cat's wellfare was my bigger concern at the time. I believe Charr will be recoverable, but take considerable work. I'll probably monster mud it this time instead of paper mache. 

Some heftier legs wouldn't hurt, either.

Other than being malnurished, the cat's doing fine, and if it sticks around, can be our mascot. It was trying to get back IN the shed last night.

I have started a head for the above project...










But I've been delayed so long, I really liked it at the time, not so sure now..


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking great for 2011 and wonderful job on 2010! I missed this thread also.... it must have gotten bumped to the next page before I saw it


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's to bad about your skelly unorth. glad you cat is okay. you'd think the silly cat would never want back in that shed. it's not a girl cat that just had babies is it?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> that's to bad about your skelly unorth. glad you cat is okay. you'd think the silly cat would never want back in that shed. it's not a girl cat that just had babies is it?


Oh lord...I sure as hell hope not. I didn't check IN everything...


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Glad to hear the excitement is back. You did a great job and sorry to hear of the damage. At least you have 230 days to repair. I just got done doing a Birthday greetings to ReaperRick then read your post and saw the same graphic I just used for my background......to funny!


----------



## S.O.S. (Mar 7, 2011)

Long time lurker, first time poster... I am inspired! I cannot wait to see how 2011 turns out. Good luck. And remember, what you have sown, now lies beneath you.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

S.O.S. said:


> what you have sown, now lies beneath you.


Hey, I might have to steal that...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

SOOOOOOO.......

Long time...

Very long day. 

Couple days ago, we began the "preseason" setup. 

But, first, let me show you of a side effect of that....

The BACK side of the display is just WICKED. 










So, the 'preseason'. 









That was before today...

I woke the kids at 6:30, a good hour before light. We hopped in the truck and went to get our reed grass. I will say, proper tools and a year's practice made the process much easier this year. 










It's just as easy to add it to the preseason display while unloading. 










As long as it was out, may as well get the other Chimera out.










Oh, and there was the little matter of the pumpkins.










Stopped to get the kids McDonalds on the way home from that trip, and had someone asking to buy pumpkins in the parking lot.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorth, it's actually kinda pretty. i like it


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Holy cow, that's so simple, yet outstanding. This looks to be ~amazing - can't wait to see the finished display!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm looking forward to checking out your haunt again. When do you figure you'll be mostly setup?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Every year look forward to seeing your display. Looks amazing again. Now, can't wait to see what you are going to do with the pumpkins...


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Looks awesome! The lighting on those cornstalks and grass is creepy. But the best picture is that old red Ford Pick-up filled with pumpkins! I want that truck!!


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Very nice unorthodox! Your photos from last year inspired me to do something similar here this year. I've had to cut plans back a little bit, but I have 9 corn shocks and 8 to 9 scarecrows (depending on how many I get done). I just got a bunch of pumpkins too, but not nearly that many! I love the idea of the neighborhood carving party! I missed that in this thread last year.

How many pumpkins do you have there? Also did you have to stake down your reed grass? I'm keeping my corn shocks kind of thing because I'm actually putting a light under them that will be able to move to highlight the corn shocks, scare crows, or cast general light. By keeping them light they keep blowing over in just a light wind so I'm trying to figure out how to keep them upright.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I look forward to seeing your setup. Have you posted some pics?

Both the corn and the reed is held by a piece of bamboo in the center. A little later when I make a raven grass sheave or two, well, it stakes itself. We're only doing 1-2 scarecrows this year. Replaced with the chimera. 

As for how many pumpkins, I lost count, but we're in the ballpark of 100. My Uncle planted them, so they were free. In fact, technically everything out there so far is free, as I sold a third chimera that essentially paid for the two that are here. In fact, the only money I've spent this year has been on lighting...I'm hoping it shows up in time. 

I don't know that this theme will ever totally leave us as it's just too fun, but the kids have been bugging me to build a grave yard for 4 years now, so we're doing that next year...but more on that later. We'll probably only do half the yard as The Harvest theme next year as a result.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Looking good!!!


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the info! I haven't really been taking or posting photos yet this year. I'm sort of fighting a lack of motivation to do much of anything (not just Halloween) this fall.  I also just started setting up this morning. 

I put three small stakes around the base of the corn shocks and tied one stalk of corn to each. That seems to be working so far but this much tight tieing is tearing up my hands already, and I'm not even half done... A piece of bamboo would be much easier, but with the moving light inside I can't.

That's a lot of Pumpkins! I'm jealous of that for sure. I'll be planting my own next year also. I only have 11 for this year. The harvest theme is nice and inexpensive, I do like that a lot.

I have a pretty large front yard so I'm keeping my cemetery area and adding the harvest next to it. Hopefully what I do will give you some ideas, or at least inspiration to see how the two play together. I think it will fit together well.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Deja vu...

Getting killed by wind again...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Preseason over, time to go for real. 

We tore all that preseason stuff apart and begun the real thing on Friday. (all pics from Saturday morning, sorry, been at it from dawn till nightfall today.)

The bridge. Stealing the idea outright from TK421. 










A little compare/contrast for you guys.

Common reed grass:









Fairly pretty, nice straw color. 6-7' tall, free, plentiful. 

Raven grass:









Quite possibly the best decor out there, IMO. Tan, maroons, greens, reds. Just beautiful. 7-12' tall, thick enough to push into ground on it's own. I've been splitting mine for years, still can't grow enough. Maybe next year we can phase out the need to go get reed grass...

Very early work on my mask. 










It's had a lot done to it since the pic. That's a life-cast of my head I'm working from. 

Kyle's upgraded scarecrow mask. 










Did the lifecast on him as well, much more comfortable mask than last year. Needs some paint, maybe a hat. 










And that was before we picked our own garden...we're actually having to give some away now. I don't have enough lights for them all. Shocking what you can get for free...

Speaking of free, a donation from down the street. 

These are 4, quarter moon pieces. That's smoked glass. Can you say specimen tanks? NOT for this year, but definitely in the 'future project" category. Figure I got 4 'doors', I can make fiberglass copies of them to get the additional pieces for the back/sides to make 4 complete tanks.












We're supposed to be getting some wind Teusday, so I'm doing a lot of cleanup and running the wires till after that blows through, then we'll get the corn back up. My vacation begins Wed. 

The orchard is long gone, we've got something very special for the back yard. A few remnants of an old planned theme change that mostly got destroyed by weather a few years ago. I think it'll fit in here just fine.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

The bridge looks good, did you go all the way around the house? That had to be a lot of work.

I saw rain on Wednesday, didn't think about the preceding wind on Tuesday, so looks like tomorrow is bungee cord day.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, everything looks great. That bridge really works - fits right in. The scarecrow mask is very intimidating! Does he love it? And I can't wait to see what you eventually do with those "doors" - they're quite odd looking already, so I'm sure you'll be able to turn them into something really wild when you get there.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking good! I love the bridge! That had to be very time consuming.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Coming along nicely. Those smoked-glass doors are a great score. Can't wait to see it all lit up, full stop scary!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> The bridge looks good, did you go all the way around the house? That had to be a lot of work.
> 
> I saw rain on Wednesday, didn't think about the preceding wind on Tuesday, so looks like tomorrow is bungee cord day.


Yeah, we worked on the bridge most of the spring/early summer. But, it only covers the front yard. My business travel throughout the summer kinda put a stop to it there. I'll be able to build more next year if it works out well, but I'm not sure I want to at this point. It covers the front, which was the most important, to prevent this again...










I can deal with a little lawn damage in the back, but like the front to stay nice. (and dandylions tend to grow specifically right along the path as well, hope to prevent that, even though a yellow trail through the yard is kinda funny) But, I'm not sure where we could store more, and I'm not sure I want to have to carry more into place. And, we're planning some landscaping on the side of the house as well that would make the bridge extending there difficult. 


All the weather reports I'm seeing are predicting more wind and cold than precipitation. It's getting cold enough it could be snow, though. Our annual little pre-halloween storm. Like clockwork.

Did a drive-by of your place the other day. Looking pretty nice. Do you have the light show up and running already?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

It's really hard to picture this area in-progress. It's a circle in the back yard, from Fred there, to the trampoline and from the patio to the fence. Perfect circle. 7 points. Possible upgrade to the candy bowl in the middle there. We're going to draw markings on the grass with fluorescent marking paint to make a huge magic circle, and light the area with a blacklight. I have a number of fluorescing items to add to the area as well. 



















In case you hadn't seen it, the general idea for this area, now in circular form instead of the mini-display earlier.










Side of the house. 










Waste not decorating using the pumpkin vines. 










It's also hiding the conduit for the bifurcated pumpkins. 



















Major torch upgrade this year.










Massive board upgrade as well...










Raven grass at the entrance, gets the chords over the path. Also some at the exit. 










Time to batten down the hatches.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Looking good. I like the bridge walkway. You'll have to be sure to let us know how well people keep to the path instead of just running through the yard. 

I started posting photos of my yard but I'm not too far along yet. Check out the Deadman Street thread and let me know what you think so far. More to come tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow onorth, that is just amazing. you put in a lot of work. this is way different than a few years ago. tear down must be a bear cat.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I know I already said it...but it looks awesome! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

VACATION!!!!

And, where the hell is that windstorm they were so fussing about? I coulda been several days ahead of this now...and actually relaxing on vacation.

Kyle's mask getting some paint. He's going to be in a blacklight area, though, we gotta find some way to make the burlap pop a bit, but not neon horrendously...









My mask is about 80%.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I like the masks you and Kyle are making. The boardwalk looks great! Boy, I sure could have used that giant chalkboard. We had some wind gusts today, and I'm always worrying about the foam chalkboard in my display. Your Harvest is coming along really great!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Looking so good!

For the mask, how about make a mixture of TIDE and water in a spray bottle and spritz it on to make it blacklight reactive?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My solution to Kyle's mask 'problem' with the blacklight. 










Under what will be his native lighting...










Currently debating the merits of painting the rest of the netting. It's a mixture of Wildfire paints deep violet, bright green, and water. (a mixture I stumbled on trying to find a fleshy tone for some mummies a year or two ago.)

Pics from today's construction will have to wait till the camera battery is recharged.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, that works!

Also forgot to mention how awesome that specimen tank score is!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hm...next problem. 

The fluorescent marking paint is not glowing well enough. According to the FIRE principle on Wildfire's website, I need a more powerful black light...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorth, your masks look great. i agree, you should do all the netting with the colors.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

That mask is really cool!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> .
> 
> Did a drive-by of your place the other day. Looking pretty nice. Do you have the light show up and running already?


Yep, light show is up and running...after spending last Thursday into Sunday down in Vegas for a Ragnar Relay, I'm finally catching up with actually getting the rest of the front done. Should be finished out there tomorrow, then it's just busting my butt to get the rest of the stuff in the backyard and garage done before the ToTs show up.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Hm...next problem.
> 
> The fluorescent marking paint is not glowing well enough. According to the FIRE principle on Wildfire's website, I need a more powerful black light...


I'm not sure about this. I have a handheld blacklight, a 12-LED blacklight flashlight, and a 1-LED blacklight flashlight, and anything truly fluorescent (I have neon post-it-notes... regular post-it notes glow purple for some bizarre reason) immediately "pops" with any of these lights. I would try using your blacklight on something that you know is very fluorescent, neon papers, bright white t-shirts, etc, and see if they glow nicely. If so, then it's a problem with the pigments. Depending on what color you're using, they may not have actual UV reactive particles in them. Neither my neon blue cardstock nor my blue, red, and purple highlighters react under blacklight.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, onward and upward. 

Bridge update.









Jim sure seems like he was made for this entrance...



















The fence this year, in the dark. (forgive the crappy camera)



















The area giving me the troubles...it's kinda hard to photo. 



















We got some a couple 4ft fluorescent tubes and the area is serviceable now. (trying to light it with the 24" ones before just wasn't working) I consider it a proof of concept at the moment. I gotta get our fluorescing props out there.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome pics as usual


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Having just cleaned 100 pumpkins, let me say, if you are ever considering a carving tool, look no further than these.










http://www.nightviewproductions.com/pumpkin-carving-c-18/classic-pumpkin-carving-set-p-297

http://www.nightviewproductions.com/pumpkin-carving-c-18/deluxe-wood-pumpkin-carving-kit-p-168

That knife with the funny curve on the end, ESPECIALLY. These work by a sawing action, and if you've ever carved pumpkins, you've had the knife pull out when you didn't want it to. That little hook at the end prevents that, letting some more vigorous sawing, thus faster and easier. 

The other funny knife is for curves, the offset blade lets you get more torque easier. The serrated spoon makes cleaning a breeze. I admittedly haven't figured out what the leaf shaped thing is for. 

For someone with tendonitis in his thumbs to sit here after a hundred pumpkins not in pain is saying quite a bit.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Very sorry. I keep the point and shoot set for low light, so all the day shots got a bit overexposed.










Talia is quite the little carver.









Approximately 40 kids sure fill the yard in a hurry. 


















A booboo, leaving the flash on. But look! Orbs...obviously the yard is haunted.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I should have taken this shot before turning on the fog machine, it just all happened to be blowing towards the camera. 










I love the range of skill from our carvers. From simple to elaborate...note the freehand Broncos logo. (kid knows I'm a Raiders fan, it's all good) Some attempted the shaving style carving, but my tea lights aren't bright enough to light them. 










I'm really happy with the gate this year. (cool freehand 'flame' pumpkin there too.)



















Chimera 2. 










I always like backwards shots for some reason. This is how I'll be seeing the yard.










Chimera 1 I wanted kids to have to walk all the way around.



















The blacklight area still needs a little work before Halloween. Had more of these, no pics, however. 










It's surrounded by green flame torches.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Looking Great! I love the idea of a carving party. I'm defiantly going to have to steal that idea next year, if I grow enough pumpkins. Did you gut them all before carving day or do you do that during the day?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, I gutted them all prior to the party. That way the guests only get the fun part of carving. Got some help for the last 20 or so.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man unorth, that is a lot of work. your haunt is amazing. some of those props are so fantastic, i would love to walk this.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I do want to relate one concern this year.

There are 3 "big" houses in the general area people like to hit. 

In order of preference:
#1: "The Mafia house" I really don't know much about it other than they give loads of candy. 
#2: "The Harry Potter House": My wife took the kids last night, will know more when I can see the pics, but it typically takes an hour or more to experience...

A distant third..."The Tiki House" That's what I'm known as. 

Well...The Harry Potter house did their thing last night, and WILL NOT BE OPEN on Monday. They typically tied up ToT's for a lot of time. Coupled with the first good weather in 3 years, I really don't know what to expect in terms of traffic this year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

did you say good weather. that is sweet music. i've been seeing pictures of snow covering haunts. i want good weather.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been purposely avoiding this thread until the last moment because I wanted to see it unfold all at once. I've seen your prop threads and were amazed so I've been having a difficult staying away. Now that I've seen it:

Dang..... that's an incredible set up! I love the earthy feeling of it. Everything is so.... NOT PLASTIC WITH A MADE IN CHINA LABEL.

Again, incredible. True Halloween to the very end. I wish I had access to as many TOTr's, I'd be copying your style of leading them down a path. That is awesome. Truly inspiring.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I placed out a comment/suggestion book this year.

1: A LOT more people used it than I expected.
2: Most were just compliments. 
3: Of the suggestions, apparently I need a Freddy, Jason, Ghost face, zombies, and a Chainsaw. All the things I purposely avoid. 
4: Equal parts "it was scary" and "make it more scary". About what we shoot for. The "Make it more scary" suggestions seem to want more jump scares. I'm much more an atmosphere scare person, have to think on that for next year.


Pics are on my wifes camera, for which I'll need to wait a day or three to get around to.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, commandeering my wife's camera. A little time warp action for the last few weeks of Halloween at the 'dOx houshold.





























Our green pumpkins were shown no mercy either...










Even the cats were most interested in the pumpkins.












Especially Indy.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

From the party:

Oreo mummies.










Spiders










Don't know why we don't have good pics of the pumpkins, or cupcakes, though. (also had tons of hot dogs, "mexican corn on the cobb", donuts, and assorted potluck from others.)

How to carve 100 pumpkins.













































One mother told me what a miracle the part was that got some kids/families out socializing that "never come to anything".


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Later into the evening for the lighting. It just wouldn't be Halloween without the fire.










The boss also took the kids to "The Harry Potter House", which opened Saturday, but not Monday. Normally "competition" for us for the car traffic.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

More carving on Sunday at my Uncle's










Talia's preschool party.






























 daylight savings time....



















No, the boss doesn't dress up.










Kyle at the Altar of Greed (aka candy bowl)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Where I had PLANNED on spending the night, getting people as they come through the fence...










While out trick or treating, the boss caught a glimpse of the line.

















Where I ENDED UP spending the night, controlling the line...








































(purposely carved early to let rot...)


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Aaaaww... the little wrangler. 

And Kyle's scarecrow mask is very effective.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I just love the fence this year.

















































Kyle by night.
























Yep, that's green flame.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Never got around to finishing the paint job on these corpses the birds decided to eat...largely because I didn't have room in the house, and didn't dare leave em out again.










The skulls turned out well, however...too bad they all got destroyed when wind came through the night after Halloween and tipped these shelves over... in case anyone's wondering, it's a mixture of deep violet, bright green, yellow, and optical white wildfire paints, watered down and brushed over wood stained skulls. Practically invisible in daylight, but they sure light up good.








I've left fluorescing chalk out for years, Trick or Treaters love to graffiti the exit. It's just fluorescing paint and plaster of paris, about a tablespoon paint to cup of plaster. I've found the water based marking paint tends to work best. 








After Trick or Treat, Talia came to help me, and really got into "her job" of gatekeeper. even asked me to make her 'scareder'. Future haunter in the making there...


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I've left fluorescing chalk out for years, Trick or Treaters love to graffiti the exit. It's just fluorescing paint and plaster of paris, about a tablespoon paint to cup of plaster. I've found the water based marking paint tends to work best.


That's a great idea...


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

how did you make the green flame? that is awesome! and thank you for the recipe for the chalk that will definitely get used.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

89Lt1 said:


> how did you make the green flame? that is awesome! and thank you for the recipe for the chalk that will definitely get used.



I've been seeking such a solution to the green flame for years. But, for the ones I finally used, it's a consumer product from Tiki Brand, comes pre-packed in a canister, you just open, pull the wick and light. 

Only good for one use, can't blow out and re-light later, comes in green, blue and red. http://www.lamplight.com/Consumer/TikiWheretoBuycolorflame.aspx


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorth, your haunt is amazing. it is so family oriented that it just warms one right up. i just love looking every year. see you again next year


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


>





UnOrthodOx said:


>


All are amazing, but these are my two favorite pictures. Great work, UnOrthodOx


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Just incredible this year! The pumpkins at the bases of the grasses plus the way you lit them are a feast for the eyes. 

What did you use as the black light in the back yard? Is it weather resistant?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

UnOrtho, your haunt is unique, original and _amazing_ but I think what makes you truly outstanding is that your love and dedication to the children clearly shines through.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Terra said:


> What did you use as the black light in the back yard? Is it weather resistant?



Oh, Terra. If only you knew what a loaded question this really is. 

The extremely short version is I ended up using a drop light fixture and a couple 4 ft blacklight bulbs. Had to remove the light fixture from my garage, I had installed back in January to make me a workspace there. It's up on a light stand, as seen in this pic:









WHY I had to resort to that (and similar hodge podge situations throughout the yard) instead of the meticulously planned lighting sketched out and ordered in April is a very involved story, the lesson of which is 'never mix business and family'.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Your haunt looks amazing! I really, really love all the natural elements.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Absolutely love what you did with that yard! And all those pumpkins....man that looked just great! Also wanted to mention how cute your kids are!


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Good work. I love the characters creeping in the reed grass. The chalk is a neat idea too. I keep seeing haunts like yours. Man most families don't want to even walk off the street around here, let alone take a trip around the house, or take the time to write something in chalk. It's a cool active neighborhood you live in. I'm defiantly jealous of the overall atmosphere you've got going on there.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I placed out a comment/suggestion book this year.
> 
> 1: A LOT more people used it than I expected.



Just wanted to share it with you. It was nothing but a ring binder on a pedastal with a pen. It was really cool to see people stopping through the night to write something. I encourage anyone to do something similar. (transcribed, spelling and all) 



> - I think it is awesome
> - this was absolutely awesome fantastic job wow
> - The best house on the block
> - Thank you, we look forward (and watch the count down) every year - awesome!
> ...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I provided a suggestion box with pen on a stand in my wine cellar for several years. I quit doing it because people only (usually) ever wrote 5 things:"It's Too DARK!" "It' not Dark enough!" "It's Too Scary!" "It's Not Scary Enough!"...number Five......."Jim! Go #%^!#>? Yourself!"
Of course this all happened after the bad dream bed had tipped sending down into the actually haunted wine cellar where sometimes they had little to do but look around and worry. When people exit via the exit, they are very nice and complimentary, positive, happy.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

_"Dr Phil"???_

_"Hugs"???_

_"I love the monsters and the skull w/ yarn that hangs over the wood plank walk way."_

That skull is awesome. I forgot to ask you about it...did you make it?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> _"Dr Phil"???_
> 
> _"Hugs"???_


Got me...



> _"I love the monsters and the skull w/ yarn that hangs over the wood plank walk way."_
> 
> That skull is awesome. I forgot to ask you about it...did you make it?



Yeah, I made it....had plans to make more, but was trying to find an easier process, #2 process failed miserably, I'd rather not talk about it... And I have a half-finished torso that I just couldn't muster the drive to finish, but it's till floating out there on the back burner. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/103962-i-shall-call-him-jim.html

I think I have a new means in mind that should work quite well. If I can get construction of one down to something reasonable, I'll certainly make some more.


----------

